# New to forum and looking to make my Cruze a little sportier



## janolehaw (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi! I'm an owner of a 2014 Cruze looking to make my car ride a little more sporty. I have no clue where to start except for the rims and throwing shorter springs on it. I'm looking for any information on brands, parts, and whatever else you can think of. I'm open to anything.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forums. What trim do you have currently so we have an idea how your wheel and suspension is already setup from the factory.


----------



## janolehaw (Mar 25, 2015)

It's an LT


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Wheels are gonna be up to you almost entirely, based on tastes and preference. Personally, I want 18's that weigh less than 20lbs each. Going with a rotory forged tsw wheel that has less mass outside will take stress off the axle and SLIGHTLY increase off the line performance. 

Springs, there's a ton of options. Start with your budget and how far you wanna go. Originally I was gonna go coilovers but they tend to ride harsh compared to a simple kit of springs. 

Then you can add a bunch of weight in chassis bracing and sway bars that will help tighten things up in various degrees.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Welcome 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

If you're strictly talking suspension and handling performance, that's one thing. Do you also want more engine power? 

Suspension/handling wise, you can do what some have suggested with some stiffer lowering springs. I personally prefer Eibach over H&R or whoever else is making them. Then you can get some strut tower braces front and rear, but even more importantly, get yourself a rear sway bar (underneath the car). Whiteline makes a superb product here.

I'm not sure if getting some camber bolts from Eibach that allow for a little more negative camber adjustment when aligning the car, but that would help too. Rims and tires are going to set you back a lot of cash, especially if you get the good stuff. But all that put together would make for a nice little handling machine.

It's too bad we don't have a lot of aftermarket brake options for our Cruze's *yet*?... Otherwise at least getting a good set of pads, i.e. Hawk HPS pads, will be better than the stock junk they always use.

Good luck and welcome!


----------



## janolehaw (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for your input! I want to clarify I'm looking to improve the handling. My insurance is kinda high so I don't need that temptation just yet haha. I was just going to go with lowering springs as the coil overs are pretty spendy. What exactly would the camber bolts do?


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

janolehaw said:


> Thanks for your input! I want to clarify I'm looking to improve the handling. My insurance is kinda high so I don't need that temptation just yet haha. I was just going to go with lowering springs as the coil overs are pretty spendy. What exactly would the camber bolts do?


Check out TireRack or Eibach's website. The company SPC also makes camber bolts for our vehicle, but I'd spend the extra $ for Eibach's. I quote:

"Lea en español

After the installation of either an Eibach Pro-Kit or Sportline spring set, a vehicles' alignment should always be checked. Once lowered, a wheel's camber may become "increasingly negative," meaning the top of the tire is angled inward (toward the center of the vehicle). While some negative camber aids in improving traction and road adhesion, too much can result in peculiar handling and accelerated tire wear.

Eibach offers a complete range of alignment kits which offer a simple, affordable solution to adjust negative camber. These alignment kits not only assist in adjusting a vehicle's camber back to factory specifications but they also allow the experienced chassis tuner to utilize the increased adjustment range to dial-in a performance alignment that uses negative camber to maximize a chassis' potential. Turn-in becomes more precise and handling increasingly crisp and predictable. High-speed stability is also enhanced making an alignment kit from Eibach almost a necessity for the serious performance tuner."


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

The cruze has a lot of brake options more then most think or know


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

SneakerFix said:


> The cruze has a lot of brake options more then most think or know


Surely you're not talking about that 12" brake kit from ZZP?









Everyone I've talked to on here who has that hates it.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Invierno said:


> Surely you're not talking about that 12" brake kit from ZZP?
> 
> View attachment 139810
> 
> ...




Nope not just that check my sig.. Also The Zzp Kit is nothing more then Fbody parts. People hate that one cause how cheap zzp went with the calipers and rotors


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

We use to drop a different body on the frame, whoops the Cruze doesn't have a frame. Hmmm, what else? Guess you can chop it, that was cool.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

SneakerFix said:


> Nope not just that check my sig.. Also The Zzp Kit is nothing more then Fbody parts. People hate that one cause how cheap zzp went with the calipers and rotors



I don't think anyone is coming close to making the kind of power that would require such a huge brake overhaul. And I've always been a big supporter of aftermarket brake systems. I'll at least opt for better than OEM pads. Beyond that, it's hard to justify when barely any of us can break 200whp... no pun intended


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Invierno said:


> I don't think anyone is coming close to making the kind of power that would require such a huge brake overhaul. And I've always been a big supporter of aftermarket brake systems. I'll at least opt for better than OEM pads. Beyond that, it's hard to justify when barely any of us can break 200whp... no pun intended



11.9 rotor isn't a Huge rotor factory gas Cruze is 10.9 or 11. The none gas Cruze and another GM use 11.8 rotors.. The Cruze is heavy braking performance is more about size then power output


----------

